# Elyria fishing?



## stevesgonefishing (May 25, 2013)

New user just getting back into fishing. I live in Elyria Ohio a city of Lorain county. Just wondering if there are any good fishing spots around my area


----------



## kick it up a notch (Jul 7, 2011)

Lake erie and skeeter


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bass_Master_Buck (May 25, 2013)

As a fellow Elyrian I'm looking for some fishing spots too. 
There are reservoirs in Wellington, Oberlin, and Grafton.


----------



## stevesgonefishing (May 25, 2013)

Think a friend and I are going to try south central in north ridgeville tomorrow. I used to fish their when i was a kid and they always seemed to have An abundance of bass and gill but it's been a good fifteen years since i last fished it


----------



## Bass_Master_Buck (May 25, 2013)

I'm not familiar with that place but good luck!


----------



## stevesgonefishing (May 25, 2013)

Thanks. And bass I've tried the one reservoir on Parsons and west just not sure what one that is. The only thing i caught was a tan the 3 times i went their. Still I'm not concerned as much about getting tons of fish.i just enjoy the time away from the city


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

findley lake st. park is also in wellington. and the black river runs thru elyria.


----------



## Bass_Master_Buck (May 25, 2013)

I've never made it out to findley. How is it? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

The Black River is one of my favorite rivers in ohio try starting by days damn park.. Findlay is nice and there's decent shore fishing if you don't have a boat like me. although they do rent canoes, I think. Spencer lake is 45 mins down 83 really nice lake with great shore fishing. I'm in Lakewood and I drive to those three spots all the time. A little further west is resthaven and that place has great fishing...... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

The Oberlin upground res. was beginning to have the great big gills (I mean giant ones) spring bite before the storm. Going there this evening with the fly rod to see if they're back. 
My experience at Findley from boat: tons of tiny crappies/bluegills, no bass but good channel cat fishing with small jigs tipped with minnows.
Don't know much about the Wellington upgound res. 
Might try it tomorrow from a boat.


----------



## stevesgonefishing (May 25, 2013)

Oarfish if your talking about the one on parson and west, I caught 1 small mouth about 8 inches and 3 smaller gills in about an hour and half


----------



## mariner324 (Jun 20, 2012)

Black River has been one of my favorite places as well and don't have to worry about driving far. I typically go to Cascade park. The entrance behind West River Florist is quiet and has some nice holes. Went out twice this week and got a few nice ones. Gotta love Ohio weather. Shorts and a t-shirt one day, hoodie and jeans the next.














[/IMG]


----------



## stevesgonefishing (May 25, 2013)

That entrance is like five minute drive from my house. I'm gonna try around there maybe tomorrow if i can slip away.what were you using to catch those fish?


----------



## mariner324 (Jun 20, 2012)

Bread balls for the carp and catfish. Smallmouth was on a roostertail.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

Indian hollow park in grafton has a river good carp and smallmouth and a few quarry's that hold fish and one is a good swimming hole/fishing with jellyfish in it. I'd stay away from the park res way to much fishing pressure last I knew. Oberlin is a good place it's great out of a canoe for bluegills and bass. Crappie and bluegill are abundant in both Wellington and spencer lake, but are kinda stunted from a population growth explosion. Wellington has some really nice cats and decent bass. Bass usually around 15 or so. Theres good fishing up that way I grew up fishing and living in grafton so we hit everywhere from there to the lake. But findley state park in Wellington is pretty crime ridden for breakins, the lake is kinda nasty for field pollution. But still good catfish nice ones just wouldn't eat to many. Plus there's ponds across the road at the wildlife area, thensouth on 58 there's wildlife area with ponds also. I know a lot of places to fish in your area to many to list so if you need more I an let you know.


----------



## PaintItBlue (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey, are ya free in the mornings? My uncle has got me into fishing the black river for 10 to 16 " smallies, you hunt for their holes while hiking

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Spencer lake is good for gills and crappie. Oberlin reservior can be real good at times. There's Wellington upper and lower. Also black river. There's a lot of places as I am fellow elyrian. When I get more time to post I'll elaborate or just shoot me a pm. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stevesgonefishing (May 25, 2013)

Nope i work the mornings till anywhere ranging from 3pm and 6pm


----------

